# Spousal Amount



## SeanAC (Dec 6, 2010)

My wife hasn't worked all year. So, I am assuming I can claim her basic personal amount on the spousal credit line, right? (I've posted amout this before). 

*And, if so,* does that just mean that I have her *ENTIRE* basic personal amount added onto my refund (or put against anything that I owe)? That would be fantastic, but sounds a little too unrealistic to be happening. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The spousal amount goes on schedule 1; it is a credit that gets added into your other personal credits then calculated at 15%. The final amount goes against taxes owing to reduce what you have to send or to increase your refund. It is not a $ for $ reduction in taxes.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

stardancer said:


> The spousal amount goes on schedule 1; it is a credit that gets added into your other personal credits then calculated at 15%. The final amount goes against taxes owing to reduce what you have to send or to increase your refund. It is not a $ for $ reduction in taxes.


15% Federal PLUS about 6% more for provincial tax savings. A little more or a little less depending on your province of residence.


----------



## SeanAC (Dec 6, 2010)

stardancer said:


> The spousal amount goes on schedule 1; it is a credit that gets added into your other personal credits then calculated at 15%. The final amount goes against taxes owing to reduce what you have to send or to increase your refund. It is not a $ for $ reduction in taxes.


So, as I am understanding this, I can claim all of the Spousal Amount (the $10,000) but I will only get about 15% of that at the maximum?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

That's all you get with your personal credit also, plus the other credits on schedule 1. These amounts are a non-refundable (meaning not cash) credit that goes against your federal taxes owing to bring them down. There is an equivalent calculation on the provincial tax form at the provincial rates that bring the provincial taxes owing down.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

SeanAC said:


> So, as I am understanding this, I can claim all of the Spousal Amount (the $10,000) but I will only get about 15% of that at the maximum?


Have you ever completed a tax return manually? If not, I recommend you do to understand how credits work.


----------



## SeanAC (Dec 6, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Have you ever completed a tax return manually? If not, I recommend you do to understand how credits work.


No, I never have; I've mostly had it done by businesses (Liberty Tax, H&R Block, etc). I was so young in the past it never really dawned on me to do it manually and learn all the ins and outs. I'm trying to now, however, get a deeper understanding of it. It just seems wise.

I went on-line and tried using QuickTax, just to run through and get an idea of the amount I would be getting back (if any), and it said $11,000. Which, while I believe I entered all the information (T4 slips, etc) correctly, can not be right, even with the Spousal Amount. 

I don't understand what tax preparation businesses would be doing differently than Quicktax, etc; they're simply using a program too, I assume.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

you can use the calculators at taxtips.ca i do this to figure out my general situation before deciding on how to make the tax year efficient etc.

for 2011, send the wife back to work...


----------

